# lift mechanism for adjustable-height desk



## RustyShackleford (Aug 8, 2013)

I hope this post is appropriate, mentioning a vendor ...

I want to build a small desk (actually the short arm of the "L" for a larger desk) which can be easily adjusted for height, to be standing desk when raised, or adjoin the longer arm (to form an "L") when lowered.

I came across this company, but I can find no real discussion of their products anywhere else, so I'm reluctant to shell out $300 sight unseen. Has anybody dealt with this outfit and their products, or able to recommend alternatives ?









Single Table Lift Frame w/ Base - Black


A black single-leg desk frame that has height adjustable range of 25.5" that moves at a speed of 1.57"/sec. Height can be adjusted from 23.1" to 48.8".




www.progressivedesk.com





Or the FLT-11 or FLT-03-2-1 here:









Recessed Lifting Columns for Height Adjustable Desks


Shop for our lifting columns, known for its smooth operation and durability. Easily adjust the height of your workstation to work in comfort.




www.progressivedesk.com





This is the only other company I can find that makes such mechanisms; they don't show their prices, which always turns me off:









Lifting Columns for Adjustable Desks and Monitor Lifts - TiMOTION


TiMOTION has created a series of electric lifting columns for height-adjustable desks. that are reliable, safe, and easy to assemble, taking pride in our customization capabilities.




www.timotion.com


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I understand your apprehension, I don't think I would trust those to work year after year. Then what if it quit, could you get a replacement? I believe I would be inclined to get something like this you could sit on the top of the desk. When it breaks you can find something similar. https://www.amazon.com/Standing-Com...ocphy=9026909&hvtargid=pla-571183079498&psc=1


----------



## RustyShackleford (Aug 8, 2013)

Well thanks, but ... I ordered the thing yesterday. I'm a EE, maybe I can fix it if it breaks


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

RustyShackleford said:


> Well thanks, but ... I ordered the thing yesterday. I'm a EE, maybe I can fix it if it breaks


Maybe they will continue to make it. Usually when I use something as a component when the time comes to replace it I find out it has been discontinued, but then my luck always runs that way. .


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

RustyShackleford said:


> Well thanks, but ... I ordered the thing yesterday. I'm a EE, maybe I can fix it if it breaks


Which one and from where? The Progressive ones look good, but the singles are Out of Stock.... 
When I was making drafting tables for back in school, I used a friction type pivot with a threaded clamping bolt. There were two pivots, one for height, one for the angle of the table. It was totally simple, but worked OK.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Aug 8, 2013)

woodnthings said:


> Which one and from where? The Progressive ones look good, but the singles are Out of Stock....


This one: Single Table Lift Frame w/ Base - Black

5% discount for first order, free shipping and no sales tax


----------



## RustyShackleford (Aug 8, 2013)

RustyShackleford said:


> This one: Single Table Lift Frame w/ Base - Black
> 
> 5% discount for first order, free shipping and no sales tax


I just received mine, and I have to say that it's pretty dope. Only complaint so far is that the base weighs about 50lb (for real) and I don't need that, since I'm going to bolt it to the floor so it stays aligned with the stationary parts of my desk (or maybe not, that heavy base is keeping it pretty stationary, have to live with it awhile).


----------

